# Sheena



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

I have never wrote in this section before.
I don't really know what to say.
You were a lovely beautiful dog. I remember when I first met you and I was so scared of you. You had to be put in another room the first time I visited....but that didn't last long.
Love you always Sheen

xx


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

So sorry for your loss, Zalensia. 

(((HUGS)))


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

Zalensia said:


> I have never wrote in this section before.
> I don't really know what to say.
> You were a lovely beautiful dog. I remember when I first met you and I was so scared of you. You had to be put in another room the first time I visited....but that didn't last long.
> Love you always Sheen
> ...


I'm so sorry for your loss. Sheena's name will go into the urn for the candle ceremony in the Jellicle Den. My little Nauti loved dogs, perhaps now she can have a "big bubber dog" to watch over her at the bridge. :angel


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Cat Daddy (Aug 3, 2005)

Sorry, it took me a week before I could get anything out after my little buddy was gone over the bridge. Take you time, it really is hard not to have them there with you.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

I'm so sorry about Sheena


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

You and your angel will be in my thoughts and prayers. :angel


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

I"m so sorry for your loss, Z. May Sheena rest in peace.


----------

